# Oscar - 4 month old male rabbit - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of his life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 1
Sex: male.
Age(s): 4 months.
Name(s): Oscar The Grouch
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated but not ready to leave us until the 2nd Nov. We can reserve him until then.
Reason for rehoming: He was dumped in a bin (hence his name). Luckily the bin men found him before bin was emptied into the truck...
Will the group be split: He needs a home with a spayed female rabbit. We can assist with bonding if required.
Other: Very confident. Very friendly


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Sick sick people. I hope he finds a lovely forever home very soon.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have fallen in love big time with your Gregory! sorry Oscar


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Why are some people just so sick? Just makes me sooooo angry :mad2: Thank goodness he was found


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

What is wrong with some people?! 

He's lucky to be in rescue now...let's hope things continue getting better for him.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

How could anyone do that to an animal?!  Really hope Oscar finds a new loving home soon, he looks like a sweetie!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

For some reason, Oscar is still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now 8 months old and still waiting for a home. Here are some up to date photos.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

